# Proxmox VE 4.0 Released



## HalfEatenPie (Oct 7, 2015)

Proxmox, a server virtualization software, has the 4.0 version out of beta and into final!  

http://forum.proxmox.com/threads/23780-Proxmox-VE-4-0-released!

Some important things:

- Removes OpenVZ and now uses LXC!

- More Bash/CLI Tools!

- New HA Manager (the old one still needed a ton of configuring CLI side before you built the cluster, now everything can be done via the UI)

Pretty sweet.  Anyone tried the 4.0 yet? I don't think I'll be upgrading to 4.0 soon since I personally prefer OpenVZ, but let us know what you think!


----------



## comXyz (Oct 7, 2015)

Is the new HA manager easier to configure if dedi servers are from different providers?


----------



## HalfEatenPie (Oct 7, 2015)

comXyz said:


> Is the new HA manager easier to configure if dedi servers are from different providers?



I don't think so.  I'd love if someone more knowledgeable could give their input though. 

The requirements for HA is:


All nodes must be in the same network as corosync uses IP Multicast to communicate between nodes (See also Corosync Cluster Engine). Note: Some switches do not support IP multicast by default and must be manually enabled first. See multicast notes for more information about multicast.
Date and time have to be synchronized.
SSH tunnel on port 22 between nodes is used.
If you are interested in High Availability too, for reliable quorum you must have at least 3 active nodes at all times (all nodes should have the same version).
If shared storage is used a dedicated NIC for the traffic is needed.
Those aren't available if your dedicated servers are from different providers.  These guys aren't focused on the small deployments like what a typical LEB provider has.  They're focusing on more enterprise level deployments and clusters on the same network (basically iirc a similar deployment focus like OnApp and Cloudstack).  High Availability includes moving VPSes from one server to another, having a dedicated server from one provider doesn't usually provide the opportunity to move it over to another server with a different provider as the IP wouldn't be routed.  If you're going through the hassle of that then what's the purpose of your deployment then?  Why not just have the cluster with that one provider?


----------



## comXyz (Oct 7, 2015)

> If you're going through the hassle of that then what's the purpose of your deployment then?  Why not just have the cluster with that one provider?



Example 2 providers at the same location. One provider has better hardware, that the VPS usually run on, but they provide limited bandwidth, and the bandwidth is expensive. And another provider has worse hardare, but they provide unlimited bandwidth.

If the VPS almost out of bandwidth when it's at provider 1, then I can switch it to provider 2 easily.


----------



## Licensecart (Oct 7, 2015)

Looks ok, that video really annoyed me though a computer voice :/


----------



## k0nsl (Oct 7, 2015)

LOL. They couldn't find one single solitary person to narrate the video? That's funny. But whatever. I'm still glad for them releasing 4.0 and will upgrade my nodes in the coming month or so.


----------



## Munzy (Oct 7, 2015)

Upgrade instructions: http://pve.proxmox.com/wiki/Upgrade_from_3.x_to_4.0

Add proper non-entrerprise repo to upgrade: https://pve.proxmox.com/wiki/Package_repositories


----------



## Munzy (Oct 7, 2015)

In regards to my server... It broke my network interface and it wont initialize it so, fresh reinstall time.


----------



## mitgib (Oct 7, 2015)

I cheated and spun up a Proxmox 4.0 node inside my 3.4 cluster   I just wanted to play with LXC since I never had before.


----------



## HalfEatenPie (Oct 7, 2015)

mitgib said:


> I cheated and spun up a Proxmox 4.0 node inside my 3.4 cluster   I just wanted to play with LXC since I never had before.



Yo dawg.  I heard you like VMs.  So I put a VM inside a VM inside another VM and packaged it all up as an image.


----------



## mitgib (Oct 7, 2015)

HalfEatenPie said:


> mitgib said:
> 
> 
> > I cheated and spun up a Proxmox 4.0 node inside my 3.4 cluster   I just wanted to play with LXC since I never had before.
> ...


Would you like a gzip of the image?


----------



## HalfEatenPie (Oct 8, 2015)

mitgib said:


> HalfEatenPie said:
> 
> 
> > mitgib said:
> ...


Hehe.  Maybe next time.  I'm about to deploy Proxmox 4.0 on one of my dedicated servers that's being repurposed.   excited to check out this "LXC" hype.


----------



## mitgib (Oct 8, 2015)

HalfEatenPie said:


> mitgib said:
> 
> 
> > HalfEatenPie said:
> ...


Not impressed so far, I created a 1 core 1gb vm and upon login, free -m reports 4gb of swap while I configured with 1gb of swap, and /proc/cpuinfo shows all 8 cores on the node

Actual network devices will be a major plus, but OpenVZ supports that as well with veth


----------



## DomainBop (Oct 8, 2015)

HalfEatenPie said:


> mitgib said:
> 
> 
> > HalfEatenPie said:
> ...


LXC and Linux containerization related reading material http://media.wix.com/ugd/295986_d5059f95a78e451db5de3d54f711e45d.pdf (<--warning to 140 character limit people: it's 85 pages long! ).  Differences between Docker and LXC article: https://www.flockport.com/lxc-vs-docker/


----------



## drmike (Oct 8, 2015)

Ahhh for those using ProxMox in multi tenant production (with customers).... ProxMox has a bug or feature where spoofing IPs is totally possible.

Beware if you are using it as such.  Same 'feature' exists in latest release.


----------

